# Inverted nipples on baby



## Bingles

I have noticed my Little girls nipples are inverted I know she is only 2 months but is that normal or should I get it looked at to prevent it becoming a problem in the future


----------



## cleckner04

Emma's were inverted in the beginning too. They've since went out more but I had a look at DH's nipples and I never noticed before but they have little dents in them. Not inverted but just little dent looking things. :rofl: So I think she just has her daddy's nipples. :dohh: I wouldn't worry a bit hun! :hugs:


----------



## Bingles

thanks cleckner I think I spend too much time checking her


----------



## cleckner04

I think that's perfectly normal. We all worry about the smallest things. It's part of our mothering and protective instincts. :hugs::hugs: Sounds like your doing great momma! :D


----------



## jaala

its perfectly normal. 
Some don't become non inverted until puberty hits. 
Both my lil ones have "innies" and yes i did google it. ;)
MIL also said OH's were really inverted.. now their not.. so no worries!


----------



## Bingles

Thanks Jaala I am affraid to google anything after all the googling I did in 1st tri


----------



## rwhite

Both my OH and I have inverted nipples so I don't think our poor wee man has a chance :winkwink:
Everybody else is right hun, I think it is quite common for babies nipples to appear inverted xx


----------



## Aunty E

Mog went to the doctor because she has inverted nipples and a lump under one of them - apparently it's perfectly normal in little girls.


----------



## smokey

Brian has one inny and one outy, he takes after mummy :) I just presumed it was one of those things (the outy is only noticable after a bath)


----------



## Floralaura

smokey said:


> Brian has one inny and one outy, he takes after mummy :) I just presumed it was one of those things (the outy is only noticable after a bath)

Ooh Jacob also has one of each! :thumbup:


----------



## Bingles

Aunty E said:


> Mog went to the doctor because she has inverted nipples and a lump under one of them - apparently it's perfectly normal in little girls.

Thanks a mill thats good to know xx


----------

